# Pictures of your bookshelf(s)



## Deamo (Nov 15, 2010)

Like the title says.. let see them bookshelves

This be mine.. at last count it had ~65 books


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

This is a picture of part of my bookcase, which also houses boxes of tea, DVDs, video games and other items.


----------



## chookie (Feb 11, 2011)

Oooh, wish I had a proper camera. Rats. I'll figure out a way to post mine on here... eventually. 

<3 book porn.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Someone's a fan of the late Crichton; the man who single-handedly expanded my horizons as far as profane vocabulary goes. It's one thing to watch the pg-13 blockbuster when your 8 or 9, it's quite another to pick up the book at the same age. Nice idea with the pictures, by the way...I would participate, but I'm kind of missing one key piece: the bookshelf.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

*Photographic proof that I must be the dorkiest ESFP ever...*

Note the 2 Idiots' Guide books in Eastern Spirituality. I thought I'd point it out before anyone else did *sigh*


----------



## Deamo (Nov 15, 2010)

saynomore said:


> Someone's a fan of the late Crichton; the man who single-handedly expanded my horizons as far as profane vocabulary goes. It's one thing to watch the pg-13 blockbuster when your 8 or 9, it's quite another to pick up the book at the same age. Nice idea with the pictures, by the way...I would participate, but I'm kind of missing one key piece: the bookshelf.


Indeed I am. Brilliant author. Must've read Jurassic park 4-5 times.
jusr a wierd, umm, coincidence, yes coincidence, that the majority of authors i read can be connected via their names :crazy:


----------



## mOchO (Mar 3, 2011)

Three rows of books. No scientific nor engineering books here!


----------



## chookie (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the best I can do at the moment. :x








Top: Comics and children's books
Bottom: Non-fiction








Top: Uni textbooks, recipe/food books, notebooks and fat books
Bottom: Fiction A-C








Top: More textbooks, used notebooks
Bottom: Fiction C-H








Top: Brothers' books / awful books
Bottom: Fiction H-M








Bookcase in my room. I've had it since I was a wee girl. 
Fiction M-Z

~300 books excluding textbooks, family's books (which is not much), and atrocious books. Family and friends have borrowed some and some I just can't find. :S


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

chookie said:


> This is the best I can do at the moment. :x
> 
> View attachment 11379
> 
> ...


What's the name of the book to the left of _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_?


----------



## chookie (Feb 11, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> What's the name of the book to the left of _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_?


I'm impressed that you could spot it just from the spine. It's called The Tale of Genji by Murasaki Shikibu.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

And to the lefts of _Atlas Struggled_ and _The Satanic Verses_?


----------



## chookie (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol. Left of Atlas Shrugged is Special Topics In Calamity Physics by Marisha Pessl. Left of The Satanic Verses is Midnight's Children, also by Rushdie.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm mostly electronic so don't have a lot of physical media these days.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

What's a shelf?


Design, programming, energy systems, computer- and electrical systems, and automation systems.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Blue Ocean said:


> I'm mostly electronic so don't have a lot of physical media these days.


Mmmmmmmmm calculus


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

My books are not organized in any way, shape or form... so here we have a selected stack of my pleasure reading. I actually did not arrange these... they are this nerdy all on their own...


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

jack london said:


>


Jesus, man! I wish I had the attention span to read 1/16th of that.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you tell Im a perceiver ? No I cant tell either


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

The one in my room (tilt your head to the left lol).


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Kee-ripes Jack, read much?  I thought I had lots until I got rid of a lot of my own. Whoa!


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Truth be told, I have books stored under the beds because we ran out of bookcases. That was about 3/4 of the books in the house. :blushed:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

@jack london
Looks like my house. Only half my books are here, the other half are at my parent's house. 
Never enough shelf space!
No pics ATM.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

jack london said:


> Truth be told, I have books stored under the beds because we ran out of bookcases. That was about 3/4 of the books in the house. :blushed:


To be honest so do I *shhh* :> Actually the bulk of what was not pictured in mine were mags and that includes the huge box under my bed.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

jack london said:


> Truth be told, I have books stored under the beds because we ran out of bookcases. That was about 3/4 of the books in the house. :blushed:


Good idea... I'm going to start having to do that because I just ran out of space on my all my book shelves.


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## catchingcomets (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, they aren't really arranged at all, except the top shelf of the first picture. Actually, that whole shelf is alright. The one with only one row of books is the headboard to my bed.


----------

